# mplayer o mplayer2?

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti, mi urge un chiarimento. vorrei sapere e lo chiedo a chi ha utilizzato uno dei due o entrambi, quale e' meglio. se ci sono sostanziali differenze, quale e' meglio installare insomma. di solito io gli accoppio smplayer dopo.

grazie!

----------

## fturco

Personalmente uso mplayer + smplayer. Sembra infatti che mplayer2 non sia più attivo e che sia stato sostituito da mpv. Ad ogni modo le differenze tra mplayer e mplayer2 le trovi qui: http://www.mplayer2.org/differences/.

----------

## tornadomig

ti ringrazio tanto dell'intervento!!!

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## bandreabis

OT: Ormai mi sono dato a VLC.

----------

